
Headliner – Easy training and deployment of seq2seq models - datitran
https://github.com/as-ideas/headliner
======
datitran
We've just open-sourced our library headliner which is a sequence modeling
library that eases the training and in particular, the deployment of custom
sequence models. It was originally built for our own research at Axel Springer
AI to generate headlines from Welt news articles. That's why we chose the
name, Headliner. Although this library was created internally to generate
headlines, you can also use it for other tasks like machine translations, text
summarization and many more.

We built this library with the following goals in mind. Firstly, it offers a
simple API for training and deployment of models (only a few lines of code).
Secondly, it uses TensorFlow 2.0 with all its new features. Thirdly, it has
modular classes: text preprocessing, modeling, evaluation and is easily
extensible for new models and finally works well on large text data.

Headliner is our first NLP project that we open-sourced and we're happy about
this. Please try out our library, star it on Github and spread the word! We'd
love to get feedback.

